# how can I mount my art on wood?



## arttart (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey there,

I draw very colorful, geometrical designs that i just love, but having them taped on my walls is a bit tacky. I'm trying to figure out if I could somehow mount like 3 of them on a narrow piece of dark (stained?) wood and then paint over with some kind of shlack or something similar. I have no experience working with wood and not sure what the shiny top coats would do to my drawings. Any advice? Anybody? Thanks in advance all ideas are welcomed.

Suzy


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

You could allways frame them behind glass, just like a picture.

Scrappy


----------



## arttart (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I thought of that and that is my other option I suppose, but my drawings are all round shaped (like my icon) and the gal at the frame shop said the mats only come in squares, which I thought was odd… Thanks Scrappy!

But…! I could have a black background to fill in the square mat. that could work.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

The mats come square, but there is circle cutters for mats. I am surprised she didn't explain that to you. Besides, you don't have to have a mat in front of the picture, do you?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, Suzy. First of all, I love your nickname. Very clever.

I don't know how old you are, but back in the 70's, there was a big fad called "decoupage" which basically involved mounting paper objects (art prints, etc.) on wood and covering them with a thick clear coating, just like you are describing. If you google that term, you'll find there is still quite a bit of info out there on how to do it.

Good luck!


----------



## arttart (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Julian, I knew there had to be round cut mats!

And Thank you Charlie, I just came up with that name yesterday and was quite pleased with it if I do say so myself, hee hee… And YES! I was a young kid in the 70's and I believe Decoupage is exactly what I must be thinking of. Thank you so much!

I really like this website, such nice people.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

suzy ,

you as the artist ,
can do anything you want !

conventional or not .

there is lots of room .

welcome to LJ's .


----------

